# large supply of cheap high power right angle gear reducers



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

A motorcycle rear end has limits of torque. What will yo do to separate the left from right side wheel.

Roy


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

this would probably be motorbike/trike applications. Cars already have a convenient gearbox and lots of space to work with, usually. Maybe a dual motor rwd thing.

I would think the torque in such an application wouldn't be a problem as a primary reduction, since these often see service connected to the rear wheel, downstream of 1st gear and a primary reduction stage from 1200+ CC engines.

spinning the input at close to 10krpm is another issue (where torque is at a minimum), gonna need good bearings, but has to be better suited than chain or belt, right?

Also, it might have to run "backwards" to work with an existing wheel, but not too worried about that.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

a couple figures from http://www.mc24.no/getfile.php/Innh...max 2009/yamaha_2009_vmax_eur_techn-specs.pdf

in regular service, the max rpm the final drive input would see is 
9500/1.509/0.935=6733rpm

max designed torque would be:
166.8 * 1.509 * 2.375=597nm!

I don't know any induction/pm motors that fit in a small vehicle that approach that kind of torque. Even a transwarp would need maybe 2000 amps to get there, but the unit sees it launch after launch in a stock vmax (excepting for wheelspin).

2009 vmax redline 9500rpm
Max. power 147.2 kW (200 PS) @ 9,000 rpm
Max. torque 166.8 Nm (17.0 kg-m) @ 6,500 rpm
Primary reduction ratio 1.509
Secondary reduction ratio 3.082
Gear ratio:
Gear ratio-1st gear 2.375
Gear ratio-2nd gear 1.810
Gear ratio-3rd gear 1.400
Gear ratio-4th gear 1.115
Gear ratio-5th gear 0.935


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

here is a mockup in a gs750 frame, it looks like it could make a lot more room for batteries dropping the motor between the frame rails and position the output shaft better for the swingarm pivot, though it looks a little small in this version.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

dropped $100 on this, the goldwings are right hand drive, so it will be upright (it is upside down in the pic, and it is off of a gl1800 gen 1, so torque handling shouldn't be an issue, plus it has chunks of steel that mesh the spliney bits already.

So if I can make a suitably short adapter, it should unbolt from the swingarm and bolt right up to the motor with a plate.

ratio should be 2.75:1, so with a 12/52 sprocket my top speed at 10k rpm should be about 60mph  11.9:1 overall, lol. There are quite a few of these assemblies on ebay (and plenty of goldwing/gl right hand drive units from other years, the gl1000 is 3.4:1!).

It should be the fastest way to 60mph though, which is all I need, and easy sprocket changes from there. There isn't much legally higher than 55 within driving range anyway, and they don't go anywhere within range certainly. 

It *should* launch with about 800 pounds of force  Something is gonna break. at 30mph it starts dropping, to about 265lbs force at 60mph. I think I am excited about this project again. I will be very pleased if I can approach 1G accel 0-30+ on a shoestring budget with an induction motor. so far I'm looking at 270lbs for just the motor and batteries.










I think the bike should be called "the angle grinder".


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

This is interesting. I have a NEW 1800 Swingarm complete with brake and wheel/tire. Also have the drive shaft. Bought new in 2004 I think  to make a diesel conversion, until EV stuff started to become popular. 

I want to build a leaning reverse trike . Definitely want to keep subscribed to this thread.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

hmincr said:


> I want to build a leaning reverse trike .


Which is interesting too, it seems that a number of these units are from bikes converted into delta trikes. Maybe a few of them will find a second life.


----------

